# Heat bulb temp



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

hey if i buy a 150 watt heat bulb how much heat will it get like about 99F alright get back to me thanks ~Dan


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> hey if i buy a 150 watt heat bulb how much heat will it get like about 99F alright get back to me thanks ~Dan
> [snapback]1041175[/snapback]​


What the f*ck u talkin about dan?







i dont understand ur question lol








try restatin ur question

BTW: Cant wait till friday


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

f*ck man i am so dizzy man i just like woke up man sorry ok EDIT How much heat will a 150 watt bulb give off? happ Peace Easy ~Dan
PS: eh dawg i am getting a Baby Savannah Monitor for about 50 bucks with shipping 5-6 inches also man its going to be sweet i am going to put it in my 60 baby baby!!!!! Ehy man i am so happy for friday maby some krunk things can happen hahah roaming hands hahaha with me and my chick peace ~Dan


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

damn we should get strippers too lol


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

ehy does any one kno about this heat
ehy dowg maybe we can like get them to kiss eachother hahaha that would be seriously hot hahahaha it would hahaha


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

f*ck ya too bad kelly has hairy ass arms and is almost eithiopian


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

What size tank is it going in?

If you are putting it in a 10g it would fry anything in there, but in a 200g it might not make much of a difference.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It depends on how far it's situated above where the animal will be basking. We use 60-75 watt halogen heat lamps about 12" above the heat spot to achieve temps around 110 degrees.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

oh ya i am going to have it on a 10 gallon tank ya right man, i am going to put it on a 60 gallon tank and i need like 100 degreese so ya alright i will try to have it go a little lower alright coolio thanks ~Dan


----------

